# Tundra Green in Turkey



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

No, TG hasn't moved to Turkey, but he is there now on vacation and will be away for an entire month, leaving the moderating on the Mexico Forum up to me, with some help from the forum Mod Squad. If problems and squabbles aren't dealt with as quickly as they are usually are, your patience will be appreciated!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Isla Verde said:



No, TG hasn't moved to Turkey, but he is there now on vacation and will be away for an entire month, leaving the moderating on the Mexico Forum up to me, with some help from the forum Mod Squad. If problems and squabbles aren't dealt with as quickly as they are usually are, your patience will be appreciated!

Click to expand...

_I

I am given to understand by unreliablable dources, that TG is a a"vegan" and , thus, unsuited to Turkey, a country transfixed on lamb kaobobs and such. While I have not have had the good fortune to have visited Turkey, I have had the good fortune to have visited Moshe, Tanzania in my distant past and can´t recommend the food there but the beer is great.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> I
> 
> I am given to understand by unreliablesources, that TG is a a"vegan" and , thus, unsuited to Turkey, a country transfixed on lamb kaobobs and such. While I have not have had the good od fortune to have visited Turkey, I have had the good fortune to have visited Moshe, Tanzania in my distant past and can´t recommend the food there but the beer is great.


I'm sure TG will find "vegan"-type food to eat while he is on vacation in Turkey, a country I have never been to and hanker to visit. Someday . . . What does Moshe, Tanzania have to do with Turkey, HD?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I was fortunate to have lived in Turkey (Karșıaka, Izmir) for a few years in the early 1960s. I sure wish I could go back. Mexico was close and convenient when we retired, and fit our budget, so it was easy. However, in spite of the slightly better climate in Chapala, I still miss Turkey a lot. If I could do it over again, I would head for the south coast of Turkey, which is milder than Izmir and spectacularly beautiful, historical and a paradise for sailors. It is right next to Syria, though.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The world, everywhere, is vastly changed since the sixties.
If you can manage it, it would be wise to head there for a visit so you could look at the changes for yourself. You may lose that nostalgia quickly.
This happened to me last year. We moved to Mexico over ten years ago (not very long, in fact) from CA and I nursed some serious nostalgia, but we didn't go back for a visit until a family funeral last fall. One week there and I had no more desire to be there. Rose colored glasses ditched.

One tends to forget the bad stuff and remember the best.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Of course you are correct. I did return to Turkey in the 70s to visit friends, and found so many changes. TV and bluejeans had arrived, along with so many more cars. Growth has been phenominal in Izmir, and elsewhere, probably making it a strange place to me half a century later. I will just cherish my memories and dream of having a gulet at anchor.


----------

